# bad eye....



## Emzy22 (Feb 23, 2012)

puppy has a gunky eye......is there stuff u can buy from shop/pet store/chemist that can be used rather than vets??? thanks 


im not sayin puppy wouldnt be taken to vets....it is just quite expensive (£30 just for an appointment) if there is something that can be bought.


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

I've always used good old bicarbonate of soda for gunky eyes (for myself and my dogs, as has all my family!) and it's worked brilliantly every time  you just get it from a supermarket usually with the baking stuff :thumbup1:

Put a little boiled water into a pot, enough to give the eyes a good rinse then allow the water to cool!!! once it's cooled completely (you can sit the pot in a bowl of cold water to help speed up the cooling) add about a teaspoon of bicarb and mix in.
Take a cotton pad and soak it in the mixture then thoroughly rinse the eyes out, you can hold the eye open a bit and squeeze the cotton above the corner of the eye to drip the water into it like eye drops. Don't rinse the eyes with normal water after just leave them, you can wipe the fur around the eyes to clean away any bicarb if need be.
If the eyes are quite bad like conjunctivitis (red,swollen,thick gunk, dog squinting and pawing at face etc) then i'd do 2 washes each day but if it's not too bad then 1 should be enough. 

Once Tammy had bad conjunctivitis caused by some hair that had been irritating her eyes, after the first wash of bicarb they was immediately 10x better, the redness went, she stopped squinting, the swelling went down, they wasn't bothering her anymore, by the next day her eyes looked almost back to normal with just a little gunk, after a few more days of 1 wash each day the gunk stopped and she was completely back to normal 

It's important to find what might of caused the eye problem though, make sure there isn't any hair irritating the eye or that there isn't anything in the eye. 
And ofc if it doesn't get any better or keeps coming back then you'll need to go to the vets.


----------



## jaffasbabe (May 2, 2012)

hi, i have pugs and they are always getting gunky eyes which if left can turn into an ulcer.
i use goldeneye drops on them and it clears up in a few days.
if i cant get goldeneye i use brolene its exacly the same thing, you can get this from the chemist or from tesco its about £5.00.
amanda x


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

My rescue Yorkie had gunky eyes a lot and I used to bathe them in cold (black) tea and it really cleared them up


----------



## Emzy22 (Feb 23, 2012)

thanks for your help


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

I really would go to the vet, my pup had a gunky eye and we took him to the vet, he ended up with an ulcer that needed a graft, if it wasn't sorted earlier he would have lost his eye!


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

There are things that you can get over the counter from a chemist, but as others have said eyes are precious and you really do have to bite the bullet and go to the vet for this. One of my dogs had a sore eye about 6 mths ago, I assumed it was an infected eye and bought over the counter medication, it seemed to settle then about a fortnight later her eye was bad again, watery, half closing and looked sore, took her to the vets this time and she had an eye ulcer. Even with the medication he gave it did the same again, looked like it was clearing then came back again. She went to vets again and she had a surgical procedure to flush out the eye and debride the ulcerated area. luckily she was ok but untreated ulcers can lead to scarring , can lead to loss of vision. its your call but I really think its a vet appointment your dog needs.


----------



## Emzy22 (Feb 23, 2012)

well it has cleared up for now, she had bin in the river and running through the woods soo i assumed she'd got something in it resolting in an infection if it comes back i will go to the vets


----------

